# Drivers seat



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Has anyone had their drivers seat re-shaped? I don't mean just recovering but changing the actual foam structure underneath.

The centre main seat is too small and has too little foam, I can feel the frame below and the knee/thigh and side bolsters is too large. It feels like sitting on a rubber ring but with a hard centre.

I have not been blessed with too much padding on the rear end and get numb after about an hours drive. Could do with something more akin to my BM road car.

If you have and are pleased with results can you provide contact details please?

Richard


----------

